

Why would you not want to use Cloud Computing? (2009) - tylermauthe
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/757063/why-would-you-not-want-to-use-cloud-computing?rq=1

======
cinbun8
_Reliability: Amazon makes no guarantee as to the availability / down time /
safety of EC2_

EC2 Does have SLAs -
[http://aws.amazon.com/ec2-sla/](http://aws.amazon.com/ec2-sla/)

 _Security: Amazon does not makes any guarantee as to whom it will disclose
your data_

Please look at the Security and Data privacy section of the agreement -
[http://aws.amazon.com/agreement/](http://aws.amazon.com/agreement/)

 _Persistence: ensuring persistence of your data (that includes, effort to set
up the system) is complicated over EC2_

Not sure what this pertains to. Ephemeral storage ? Permanent storage being
backed up to S3 ?

 _Management: there are very few integrated management tools for a cloud
deployed on EC2_

Amazon's web management tool for EC2 is pretty good. Netflix open sourced
their tool Asgard which does precisely what this -
[https://github.com/Netflix/asgard](https://github.com/Netflix/asgard).
Perhaps Asgard was not available at the time this comment was made.

The comments on _Network_ and _Cost_ still hold good. Network IO latency can
affect throughput severely and cost is not a great win in the long run.

Why would you single out EC2 if you were looking at `Cloud computing` ? The
question can be broader in nature even though the OP expressed interest in EC2
specifically.

~~~
belorn
> EC2 Does have SLAs

While technically correct, I would not really call it a guarantie that you can
take to the bank. EC2 guaranties you a whole 30% reduction of the monthly
charge in case the service is down for a prolonged time (>10% downtime).

So say you base your businesses on Amazon cloud service, and they go down for
a half month. 2 weeks of lost businesses, and you are given a slightly
reduction in payments for that month.

Almost any other type of transaction gives better guarantees by default. In
EU, you are likely better guaranteed by consumer protection laws, as that
guarantee will at least go up to 100% of the monthly charge if the service is
not fit for use.

~~~
orenbarzilai
Well in theory you might be right. But in real world if they had prolong down
time problem all of their customers will switch to their competitors.

Additionally all cloud providers suggest best practices that encourages you to
design your system to be fault tolerant.

------
bsaul
How come this post gets to the front page ?

The question could be interesting again now that we're in the post-prism era,
but nothing in that SO thread speaks about it...

Or maybe it's just a way to ask that question again to HN to see what's
changed since that time ?

~~~
readme
>Or maybe it's just a way to ask that question again to HN to see what's
changed since that time ?

Bingo.

